# Deep male voice



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Today I was visiting the ferals and all of a sudden I heard this:

Coo-roo-roo-WOW, coo-roo-roo-WOW

and I'm like, "WHAT THE HECK...?"

It turned out it was a male pigeon doing its mating dance in the normal mating voice but with a deep bass "WOW" at the end of each sentence. I had never heard a male pigeon with such a bass male vocal but this one had it. Needless to say, his trademark cooing did not attract any more females than the ordinary male cooing. The females completely ignored him.

But I was impressed. I never heard a male pigeon with a bass voice before. Have any of you?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI GARYE, That was MACHO pigeon lol  GEORGE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny.
Would be nice if you could record him.

My Andrew does something similar to what you describe. I always recognize his cooing when i am in another roon.

Reti


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

It sounds more like the noise ringneck doves make between each coo, like a bagpipe? (cornemuse in French). My males do this when they are very excited (macho guy coo) or very angry (territorial coo). Tigeon Pigeon has a low voice too, but sounds more like "Room Room Room, Rom" and when he is very happy to see me, he sometimes looses his breath and "chokes" between his cooings!  It is interesting to hear the different male voices in a flock...

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would love to hear that voice, Garye!  

I can usually tell the difference in my birds cooing voices too. I know right away when Skye is making a fuss about something, and I don't even need to see him visually. LOL


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, he didn't come around again today. I wish he had shown up, I could've recorded his voice. It was so unusual.

Well maybe that bass voice of his did work if he didn't show up today. Maybe it turned on a female pigeon after all and he's in the next stage of his mating procedure.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Poulette said:


> Tigeon Pigeon has a low voice too, but sounds more like "Room Room Room, Rom" and when he is very happy to see me, *he sometimes looses his breath and "chokes" between his cooings!*
> 
> Suz.


Hi Suz, 

LOL...I know just what you mean here Eggbert is like this and when he really gets going he kinda "chokes" too and until he can compose himself again.


----------

